# Retaining building professionals during build



## Whiskey (6 Nov 2010)

I'm sold on the idea of retaining an architect and structural engineer during a self build

In an ideal world, it would be great to have an architect and structural engineer on site at all times during a build, to iron out any problems before they happen, to supervise everything in real time.

But in the real world, architects and structural engineers come at stages during the build, and it might be too late to iron out mistakes which were made (or indeed hidden by the builder)

I was watching grand designs recently, there was an hands on architect who was helping to get the house airtight by rolling up his sleves and applying some membrane and at the same time closely supervising the other builders, I'd love to employ an architect like that.

But the question I really have is what are the key moments in a build where an architect / structural engineer need to on site supervising the build.


----------



## RKQ (6 Nov 2010)

I inspect the following stages. Personally I believe this is absolute minimum stages to inspect.
Foundation trench prior to pouring conc.- steel reinforcement, depth, position on site.
Radon barrier, floor insulation, plumbing prior to pouring conc. slab.
Walls at window cill level - check insulation, cavities, wallties, dpc & insulation to reveals.
Walls at joist level - inspect airtight membrane installation.
Roof construction - timberwork before felt & slating.
1st fix - electrics, plumbing & carpentry.
All studwork, sound insulation to joists, insulation to attic / dormer roof - ventilation.
Taping of airtight membrane, window opes, vents, soil pipes - airtight blow door test.
Internal & external plastering.
2nd fix electrics, plumbing, carpentry. Tiling, kitchen, staircase etc.
Septic tank pipework & installation.
All works complete / snagg list -final certs.
All the above plus Clients daily visits with a digital camera. Client is free to send photo's and discuss works, any queries or worries over the phone.


----------



## onq (7 Nov 2010)

Whiskey said:


> I'm sold on the idea of retaining an architect and structural engineer during a self build
> 
> In an ideal world, it would be great to have an architect and structural engineer on site at all times during a build, to iron out any problems before they happen, to supervise everything in real time.
> 
> ...



Well done on thinking of using the appropriate building porfessionals - but a word of caution about how they interact with the job.

There is a difference between being diligent and attending frequently[and in my case taking lots and lots of record photos] and being "hands on".

I studied for my qualification as an architect at Bolton Street DIT and there were close links with the Linen Hall, the School of Trades.

The architecture students were requried to learn the basics of some trades relating to their profession.

I did carpentry, sand casting (!) and brickwork.

While my timber joints stayed together and my sand-casting - against all the odds - was quite good, the archway was, how shall I put it - "baroque" - less "segmental" and more sag-mental, if you will.

Although it *did* stay up!

I can still hammer a nail, mix mortar and concreate, and lay blocks and  paving - all of which I've done around my own home at one time or  another.

But that's not the same as producing skilled work comparable to that done by a competent tradesmen.

For that reason I embraced the tradesman's motto:

"Stick to what you're good at."

I advise you to retain a competent architect who does the same 


ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                                          as a defence or support - in  and    of        itself  -         should       legal        action     be           taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                                          Real Life with rights to inspect     and       issue         reports    on     the         matters    at           hand.


----------



## Whiskey (8 Nov 2010)

I agree, an architect rolling up his/her sleves is an inappropriate use of their time.

That's a good list by RKQ, I shall make note of it.

I'm trying to get my head around the process of building a passive house where the average level of quality in a build are simply not good enough, it requires an attention to detail which builders are simply not used to, and I'd really need my architect to drive the quality control, and come on site as often as possible. Someone meticulous and whom the builders are really fearful of !


----------



## onq (8 Nov 2010)

do a Passive House Course (no connection).

Has your architect done this course, or even read the Passive Haus literature?

If not how will he know what even to look for, never mind the standard to apply?

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                                           as a defence or support - in   and    of        itself  -         should       legal        action      be           taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                                           Real Life with rights to  inspect     and       issue         reports    on     the          matters    at           hand.


----------



## threebedsemi (8 Nov 2010)

Whiskey
If you are hoping to building to passive standard, i'm afraid that you will have to appoint a passive house experienced builder as well as a passive house experienced architect. 95% of builders, with the best will in the world, simply will not have the know-how to achieve the arduous air tightness required to meet the standard. 

Also bear in mind that your architect is likely to not want to be there 24/7, as there are considerations on his behalf with regard to PI insurance when his role changes from one of 'inspection' to 'supervision' of the project.


----------



## Whiskey (10 Nov 2010)

Some great advice, thanks

I didn't consider that an architect would need to go on a course to get up to speed with the passive house standard.
I was thinking architects would automatically know everything about the standard 
On reflection, this was just me being naive.
It's obvious that a course would be needed. 
I work in software engineering and i need courses all the time......every profession needs courses to keep up to speed.

Great point about getting a passive house experienced builder and passive house experienced builder........ you might have just changed my whole appproach


----------



## threebedsemi (10 Nov 2010)

There is a qualification issued by the passive haus institute, namely 'Certified European Passive House Designer' which is an intensive course with exam. Completion of this course is one way for consultants to display competence. 
However, I do not want to imply that a consultant must have this qualification. There are several architects and other consultants around the country who have been involved in the design and construction of passive houses for the past few years without formal qualifications.

If you find an architect who you really like, but who has no experience with passive house design, it is possible to employ another consultant who has the required experience and can assist the architect and builder through the process. I have used such a consultant in the past and it is reasonably affordable.

Perhaps my previous post should have recommended that you select 'committed' consultants and builders rather than ones who have specific previous experience.
I suggest that you appoint the architect with whom you 'click' initially, and take it from there.


----------



## onq (11 Nov 2010)

I should also point out that the architect may choose only to design the building, not provide a passive house building-and-certifying service.
In that regard his Opinion of Compliance with Building Regulations may include certification from a competent Passive House builder and registered Inspector.
That way so long as hte architect has taken into account basic issues in relation to orientation and open sizes and specification, you have the designer doing what he's good at and the builder doing what he's good at with proper oversight and certification of the building to passive haus standard.

Don't be blinded by the science is all, and remember that Part L compliance is only one building regulation that requires to be complied with.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                                            as a defence or support - in    and    of        itself  -         should       legal        action       be           taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                                            Real Life with rights to   inspect     and       issue         reports    on     the           matters    at           hand.


----------

